# writing applications for mobile phones



## segmented (Apr 5, 2003)

I'd like to learn how to write applications for mobile phones. I'd appreciate some tips on how I can get started... like what language do I need to know (JAVA?), useful web resources, web primers etc. 
I don't even use mobile phones that much myself but I do have a technical background with knowledge of programming.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## maro25 (Oct 14, 2005)

It all depends on the phone you need to program on?
If it is a nokia for example you need to learn Symbian
Java would be good for 'all', but it would not be as powerful as others


----------

